# RIP Boomer



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Boomer was my 1st dog I got him from the local pound at 6 months old, he was an owner surrender, so would have been pts if no-one had re-homed him.

He was quite a nervous boy, but he did compete at a couple pre-beginners and beginners obedience and elementary/starters jumping, he was a real gentleman and an easy dog, even in his older years when he was deaf, he would go off lead and I'd just have to stop to make sure he saw me if I took another track on a walk.

Last Friday I was packing the caravan to go away for the weekend to an agility competition and he wasn't quite right, luckily I work at a vets, so phoned my boss who said to bring him straight down, by the time I got there he couldn't even stand, he'd had a stroke, so I had to make the decision. He was 15.75 years old and had had a good life and started my love for BC's, cured my mum's fear of dogs, he will always be in my heart, loved forever.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

aww this is awful. I'm sure you had some lovely times together! At least he wasn't poorly for a long time and didn't suffer.

I'm sure soon you will just think of the happy times you had together!

It's terrible losing such a beloved pet and it absolutely breaks your heart but just remember how happy you must have made him


----------



## Erzs (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss, Oenoke. 

R.I.P Boomer.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Awww hun , I truly am sorry for your loss 

Run free Boomer
xxx


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss - he was obviously much loved and where would he have been if you hadn't fell in love with him?

RIP Boomer.


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

Run free Boomer,and sorry for your loss, but YOU gave that dog a remarkable life, and 15,that is a good age, glad you were there for him at the end.


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

So sorry for your loss 

R.I.P Boomer xxxxx


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Sorry to hear this  

RIP Boomer xxxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

im so sorry R.I.P Boomer xxx


----------



## Poppy2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

It's amazing when they touch our hearts in these special ways.

RIP


----------



## Val001 (Aug 25, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. Run free at the bridge Boomer.

Val x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

nearly 16 years old, what a good age  he sounded like a real little gem!

Run free Boomer xx


----------

